
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (Climate change edition) - thangalin
A thread for companies involved with climate change mitigation. This includes: renewable energy (solar, wind, hydro, geothermal), nuclear power, greenhouse gas sequestering, electric vehicles, meat alternatives, energy conservation, forest preservation, etc.<p>Post only once if you are personally involved with the company. No recruiting firms or job boards. Explain how the company helps combat climate change prefixed with the usual header format: Name, location, FTE&#x2F;Contract, REMOTE or ONSITE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA.<p>Commenters: Complaints and political discussions are off-topic.<p>Readers: Email if you, personally, are interested.
======
gus_massa
This will be flagged …

What about a tag in the official thread?

[What prevents the abuse of the tags? Does a account system for a furniture
manufacturer that uses sustainable wood source count? [The CO2 used to make
the wood will be sequester for years, perhaps 50 or 100 years if it is good
furniture.]]

